# Manual Restore from Dell Recovery Partition



## flow20 (Aug 27, 2011)

Can some body here suggest how to perform a safe manual restore from the Dell Factory Image Partition. The problem is that i dont have the inbuilt option in the RECOERY MENU OPTIONS PAGE because i performed a fresh install of Windows 7 using the Resource DVD that shipped with the system

The recovery partition is intact as the Fresh Install worked only upon the OS partition C:. The contents of the Recovery partition are visible in Command Prompt. In the Explorer it contains the following:

1. Recovery(Folder)
2. Info(Application)

Clicking on the "Info" opens a screen pop up which says: "Warning, This is dell recovery partition. Its contents must not be altered."

The contents of the Recovery folder are hidden in the command prompt, but using

*dir /ah*

I can see the contents and it contains some of these folders and files as i am seeing it right now:

1. Autorun.inf
2. Desktop.ini
3. info.exe
4. A long list of "Protected.arabic" and like files
5. system 32 (dir)
6. windowsre (dir)

How can i restore the Factory image? After reading a lot of pages in different forums, i feel that it is possible to do a manual restore from this Recovery Partition. I think it will be possible using some bootable Disk and command prompt.

All sort of help is welcome.

before this post i had made a similar post using another account which has been banned for spamming. I dont know what was wrong with my earlier post. I think it was because of the links from my blog where i had uploaded the Screen Shots of the Dell Recovery Warning and the Hard Disk Partition Information.


----------



## Computerpete (Jul 28, 2010)

What you need to is this
To access the recovery partition on your Dell computer for recovery, follow the steps listed below.

1. Power on the computer
2. At the Dell logo, hold the Ctrl key and press the F11 key simultaneously.
2. The Dell PC Restore screen will come up.
3. Select Restore or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.
4. if you wish to continue, click Confirm, or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.
5. When the utility is finished, click Finish, or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.542116,-2.646092
P. Glynn


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

flow21 said:


> before this post i had made a similar post using another account which has been banned for spamming. I dont know what was wrong with my earlier post. I think it was because of the links from my blog where i had uploaded the Screen Shots of the Dell Recovery Warning and the Hard Disk Partition Information.


I have already answered your email regarding your previous account. The proper procedure would have been to reply back to that email so we can review your previous account and make a decision regarding that account. As stated in the rules, duplicate accounts are prohibited, and that is especially true in situations where an account is under review. I am closing this thread and deleting this account. Please reply back to the email I sent you and we will sort out your first account.


----------

